# 2600 Miles To Get A 26kbrs



## Daddy Mac (May 6, 2007)

Well, this site has been invaluable to us as we purchased our new 26KBRS. We did alot of reading here and saved alot of mis-steps when buying and choosing options. We chose the 26KBRS primarily for the following:

1. Bunkhouse can sleep all 4 of us without any setup for boondocking

2. Full access to bathroom, kitchen, sleeping area, and 95% of the trailer storage without having to slide anything out.

3. Ability to sleep at 8 comfortably (max 12 - not so much comfort







) provision for extended family to join us.

We chose an outback because....it's an outback!

Even though we live in Houston, TX got ours from Marci at Lakeshore RV in Muskegon, MI.

We got Marci's best price over the phone (which is the "reserve" price on her EBAY deals), took that to the local dealer(s) to try and get their best price(s). The best we could do was $6,400 over Marci's.

Differences between the trailers were:

1. the texas trailer had a 15,000BTU air - vs. 13,500 in Michigan
2. the Michigan trailer had auto propane tank switchover - Texas one was manual
3. The michigan trailer "threw in" a 20" TV, DVD Player & DVD rack (more on that later - it's amusing)

So we opted for the MI trailer and will deal with the AC difference *IF * it becomes an issue ....so we went with Marci's trailer but we we added to the deal...

1. 6 Volt battery Mod
2. #10,000 Equalizer
3. Grey/Back Flush Kit
4. 3rd Arm Awning Support
5. three (3) vent-mates
6. Mud Dauber Screens
7. Starter Kit (water regulator, Wheel Chocks, Chemicals, Etc)
8. Scotchguarding
9. Power Tongue Jack
10. Welded Class 3 Hitch Receiver on rear of trailer (to mount cargo bed to hold generator)
11. 7 Year Bumper to bumper Parts & labor warranty with travel assistance

They offered shipping to our door (would have run us about $1500) but we wanted the Equalizer installed there, to do a detailed predelivery checkout (thanks for all the good lists/guidance on this site for that) and we saved money (round trip expenses totaled $750 for diesel, lodging, meals and expenses) getting it ourselves. Mac made the run up and back solo - this wasn't a pleasure trip and the whole crew was impossible to take on such a fast run.

In the end we got the trailer we wanted, added all the above extra's, made the trip, bought a Honda 3000is generator (locally at Northern tools $1699+tax) and even paid the sales taxes for a total of $237 less than the texas dealer(s) best asking price - even being told they had to really sharpen their pencil to get our business (their response was "yes but to get it serviced locally we put OUR customers to the head of the line - trailers not bought here get worked on when we have extra time" which made us dislike these folks even more and helped us opt to add in the nationwide warranty from Marci)!

Mac got in last night with the trailer after a non-eventful trip (the best kind). Now that we have it Mac wants to start "chopping it up".

Oh, on the 20" Television - it is a full size CRT (tube type) that has zero chance of ever fitting in the trailer - good for a fith wheel though - Marci wasn't aware of the size issue when she threw it in - that's ok, it will replace in the house one that we have that will fit the trailer.

Planned Mods:

1. Permanently mount the generator on a "swing away" cargo rack allowing the generator to be positioned out from under the slide out during use to make sure there is no CO2 issues.

2. Bunk Curtains for the Boys Bunks

3. Matress/bedding upgrade (open to suggestions on this - Mac is a big boy and the stock King (actually 6x6) won't cut it for long).

4. Drinking water filter

5. Install LCD television(s)

First pleasure trip is memorial day weekend!

Thanks again outbackers!


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Welcome to the 26RS/26KBRS family!

Ed


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Daddy Mac
















to Outbackers! 

Glad to hear that you got a great deal on your new 26kbrs and that Mac made it home without incident.
Sounds like you got some nice "add ons" as well...too funny about the tv









Enjoy your new TT and Happy Camping,


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Welcome!! You all did REAL good! Hope to see you in the campground someday. BTW - did Lakeshore instal the welded back swing away hitch for you? How much was it? Some details please (pic?). I'm very interested ( and jealous!).

Jim


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Great deal! Now you can join us fellow Texans when we get together for a rally. Don't know when that'll be yet, but you are surely welcome to join us.

Congrats on your new Outback.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Outback Steve (Mar 29, 2007)

Great job on your new Outback. It's good to see a fellow Houstonian. We bought our Outback just after the Texas rally. Can't wait till the next.


----------

